# February 2007 Fishing Competition



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All. The February 2007 Fishing Comp starts THIS Saturday 3rd February and runs until Sunday 11th February. All entries need to be submitted by 9am Tuesday 13th February into this thread.

Yes there are rules and conditions which apply which can be seen at http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=53044#53044.

All entries should be submitted in this thread and should include the following information (along with a picture of the fish)

Name/UserName of Angler 
Date of Capture 
Location 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle Used 
Conditions (optional)

For those who did not catch fish but still wish to accrue points for 'having a go' please include the following info in your submission.

Name/UserName 
Date of Fishing Trip 
Location 
Conditions 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)

The international section continues this month so come on you kiwis, 'mericans, south africans and others, join the fun and show us what you've got!

Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

*LATE BREAKING NEWS!!!*

Commencing from February competition we have prizes to award to Australian participants in the monthly comp. These prizes will not be necessarily based on 'biggest fish' but will be distributed amongst members with EVERYONE who enters the comp being a chance of winning something!! SO, by placing your entry, you're in with a chance, you've gotta be in it to win it!!!

I have 4 fantastic lures to give away EACH month for a 6 month period Feb-July which are kindly donated by Jaysea Lures http://www.jaysealures.com.au , an Australian lure maker based in the NT. The lures are a combination of surface, shallow and deep diving hard bodies which are a solid one piece model made from polyurethane with all components built in. This process makes them far superior and stronger to a lot of other lures on the market. All Jaysea lures are made for saltwater and /or fresh water fishing and come complete with quality hardware.

They certainly look the goods!

A quick thanks to Craig at Jaysea Lures for supporting the comp!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Davey G said:


> donated by Jaysea Lures http://www.jaysealures.com.au Craig at Jaysea Lures for supporting the comp!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Thanks heaps Craig and Jaysea! add's a bit of spice to the comp! and pressure :lol:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Victor [victor-victor]
Date of Capture: 4 Feb 2007 
Location: Lake Burely Griffin (LBG), Black Mountain Peninsular (BMP) 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Redfin 43cm / 1.42Kg 
Tackle Used: Quad 3/8 oz Spinnerbait with Black & Green Skirt, 
Conditions (optional):
Calm Morning, very little wind, fished a quite little corner casting into the snags (willow trees).

This redfin did not want to come to the Yak, gave a very good fight and PB. Thai Fish cakes tonight! :lol:

Fish number two ... :lol: 
Location: Lake Burely Griffin (LBG), near Rowers course jetty. 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Redfin 39cm 
Tackle Used: 60 mm Plow Org-Gee Lure, Colour BP 6m diver (barbless) on 2 Kg Line

I decided to use larger HB lures hoping to avoid the tiddlers (it worked!) Casting into the snags towards the bank when this little (compared to 43cm) fishy hit this lure pretty hard and ran stright back into the snags. This fish was a fighter and a sprinter, took a some time to bring it to the Yak. Very good morning.

more Thai fish cakes ... yummy

This must have been my best mornings attacking redfin usually suffer the school of tiddlers (20cm and less), first entry in the comp 8)

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley [aleg75] 
Date of Capture: 4 Feb 2007 
Location: Lake Burely Griffin (LBG), Black Mountain Peninsular (BMP) 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Redfin 37cm / weight? 
Tackle Used: Stump Jumper 5cm in rainbow trout pattern 
Conditions (optional): 
Calm Morning, very little wind.

PB so far and 1st entry to Feb's comp.

Ash


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Name/UserName. Funda (Allan)
Date of Capture. 4/2/07
Location. Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish. 75cm Murray Cod est weight 6kg
Tackle Used. Daiwa Alphas & Daiwa Heartland Z with 10kg braid, lure: Jumback Swagman black/yellow
Conditions. perfect

The fish was measured on paffohs measuring stick after a quick pic.










Very happy


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Confirmation : Funda's Murray Cod went 75cm ( Witnessed & photographed by myself 4/2/07 )

Name/UserName of Angler - Derek 'Paffoh' Steele
Date of Capture - 4th February 2007
Location - Lake Burley Griffin, A.C.T
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 41cm Redfin ( P/B ), 34.5cm Redfin, 31cm Redfin 
Tackle Used - Daiwa Procaster v, Daiwa Proshooter 1500, 4lb Fireline, 6lb Vanish Leader ( Viking Talisman lure - Silver & red )
Conditions - 5:30am start in glassy calm conditions, trolled away from main group then headed back to Redfin Land around 8:30am for my personal best English Perch ( Heaps of rowers making for some angry moments ).


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Fish weren't targetted today, but with very hot and calm conditions forecast and rumours of a good crabbing run off the Adelaide metro coast Scupper and I prepared our bait lines and dab nets and managed to score 15 nice blue swimmer crabs this morning. There were indeed lots of crabs about but our technique proved to be poor and we lost more than we caught (didn't have any proper crab nets). Scupper also scored a couple of squid. Ordinary photo of crabs to follow. Report not worthy for lodging in the 'trip report' section :lol: 
Name: Fisher & Scupper
Date: 4 Feb, 0600 launch
Location: Somerton, SA
Caught: shared 15 blue swimmers crabs (okay, Scupper got 9 and I got 6)
Conditions: glassy calm and hot, damn hot


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Lindsay/Mojofunk

Date of Capture : 3rd feb (I got the date wrong first time)

Location : Ewen Maddock dam (near Caloundra)

Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Sarratoga 2.5 kilo's (thanks to another angler with scales) (I was real hard to get in the net) my seckond toga and much bigger than the first.

Tackle Used : 1500 sized daiwa spin reel, shimano finess bream rod, 8 pound fireline, 10 pound leader, black Jackall Bros. popper

Conditions (optional) Not a hit all day till dusk got another hit 1/2 an hour before (probably bass)

Dammmmmm no photo.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Name: Peril
Date: 4 Feb
Location: Long Reef, Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito, 45cm
Tackle Used - Symetre 4000, 10lb fireline, 15lb fluoro leader, "Bombora" slimy trolling fly
Conditions: Unbelievably calm day - .5m swell, no chop, hardly a breeze, barometer over 1020 and rising slightly.

Caught at the end of a troll on first light. Fish gave an excellent account of itself - in the water and on the plate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Name: Peril
Date: 4 Feb
Location: Long Reef, Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper, 38cm
Tackle Used - Daiwa Procaster HSD103, 10lb Nitlon PE braid, 15lb fluoro leader, 1/6oz Nitro bullet 1/0 hook, 5" Gulp jerk shad in nuclear chicken
Conditions: Unbelievably calm day - .5m swell, no chop, hardly a breeze, barometer over 1020 and rising slightly.

Hooked with the retrieve paused in mid water and rod in rodholder!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dan/Fishin Dan
Date of Capture: 4/2/2007
Location: Barroon Pocket Dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass, 33cm
Tackle Used: Berkley Dropshot rod, Shimano Sienna 2500 reel, 6lb Fireline, Purple Pak Rat 45
Conditions (optional): Windy. Fish came by trolling the Pak Rat along the edge of a weedbed


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Jeffo 
Date of Capture: 4/2/2007 
Location: Culburra Beach NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 40(ish) cm 
Tackle Used: Shimano symetre 1500, fireline 4lb, 12lb leader, pilchard bait. 
Conditions (optional): very nice. Had a solo trip today for 2 snapper. Tried SP's for a while with no luck, switched to the trusty pillie bait instant results, keen to get a decent one on SP but its just not happening


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Posted on behalf of Redphoenix

Name/UserName of Angler: Leigh/Redphoenix
Date of Capture: 5/2/07
Location: Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Redfin 38cm
Tackle Used: Spinnerbait
Conditions (optional): Smokey due to bushfires, very slight northerly breeze


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Jason/Squidder
Date of Capture: 5/2/07
Location: Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Redfin 41cm
Tackle Used: Pink/black stumpjumper, 8lb fireline
Conditions (optional): Smokey due to bushfires, very slight northerly breeze


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Name/User name: Jimmyak (Jamie)
Date of capture: 6/2/07
Location: Lake Tuggeranong
Type/size of fish: Redfin about 18cm
Tackle used: Lure (pikey rattler / orange and white)
Conditions: Bloody windy

First fish from a kayak (Funda's bass), nothing big but worth it to put some additional points in for the Canberra crew ( Not they they need them by the looks of things so far :lol: ).


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Did not get out on the weekend as it was to windy when I had the time. 
I went for a flick yesterday arvo after work and it turned out I should of stayed home. Got me most favorite lure hung up in a tree, so I went to retrive it. I slowly edged the yak toward the bank and spotted two big spiders either side of me snaged lure. Whilst trying not to disturb them too much and keeping out of the webs, there was a buzzing around me ears. What I did not spot was the wasp nest below me snaged lure. Whilst trying to get out of there quick the rod got caught in the tree and snaped the tip off. So to anyone that saw me down Bells creek flapping, yelling and daceing some sort of weird jig do not worry, I survived.
I then went and checked the pot and there was nothing, like someone had raided it.
I am a bit short on cash at the moment as I just spent $1000 reparing me truck. So it looks like it will be a while before I get a new rod and be able to fish again.
Oh and I hope I will then be able to find me favorite lure again, this time hanging in the local tackle shop.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Posted: Wed Feb 07, 2007 5:37 pm Post subject: minnamurra

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name/UserName fishing mik 
Date of Fishing Trip 5.1.07 
Location minnamurrariver 
Conditions calm morning a bit overcast at 1030 strong ne wind 
caught about 30 fish everthing undersize  
ah well still a nice day on the water when i was supossed to be at work  
mik

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Paul/PaulB
Date of Capture - 7/2
Location - North Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead/75cm/weight est. 3kg
Tackle Used - 20lb Seagaur leader, FlatyRatzII lure
Conditions (optional) - Sunny, NE wind 15knts,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

This is the photo of Kim's (caught2) biggest redfin of the comp week so far (37cm), caught last night at Scrivener Dam, LBG.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Jason
> Reading over the posts, I think just about everyone (including you) has had bigger reddies than mine this week!!!
> Hope the fishcakes went OK
> 
> Kim


Nah Kim, you matched me, 37cm! looks like we both need to improve!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date of Capture: 09/02/07
Location: Quarantine Pt (ish) Sydney Harbour 0600
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Yellowtail Kingfish, 65cm, ~2.5kg
Tackle Use: 14lb fireline, 20lb Jinkai, 4" Slug-go
Conditions: Shite. 20kt winds, overcast and squally, with occasional heavy showers.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Name/username; Richo/Dodge
Date; 4.2.07
Location; Hinze Dam GC, Qld

As reported in the Reports section ran dead again, so participation points for Queensland only


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Daveyak
Date of Capture: 3/2/07 
Location: Oyster Harbour, Kalgan River channel, 6 to 9 pm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : A few undersize trevally and bream and about 10 small herring, nothing worth keeping. Participation points only. 
Tackle Use: SX40, SX48, Captiva MS50 and a few more
Conditions: Wind gentle for first time in days and dropped right off on evening. Got some gentle exercise on a beautiful evening.

C'mon WA members, any more points for the west?


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Flump 
Date of Capture: 6/2/07 
Location: Off Balmoral beach, Sydney, near naval wharf
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 44cm Tailor 
Tackle Use: Berkeley Minnow in Lemonade on Shimano rod & reel, 10lb flourocarbon
Conditions: Sunny, with wind around 10 knots, small swell with a bit of chop
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name/UserName of Angler: Flump 
Date of Capture: 6/2/07 
Location: Off Balmoral beach, Sydney, near naval wharf
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 46cm Bonito
Tackle Use: CD7 in Mackeral on Shimano rod & reel, 10lb flourocarbon
Conditions: Sunny, with wind around 10 knots, small swell with a bit of chop


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/Username: PoddyMullet
Date of Capture: 10/2/07
Location: Point Cook PPB
Type/Size: Pinkies to 30cm for southern participation 
Tackle: Storm Thundercrank and Tilsan Minnow on a troll
Conditions: Choppy with S/SE winds


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Name/Username: Spooled1
Date of Capture: 10/2 
Location: Black Rock, Northern NSW 
Type/Size: 16kg, 1 metre +, Yellowtail Kingfish hoodlum angry bastard (see trip reports)
Tackle: Live yakka on 50lb braid, 70lb wind on with 100lb shock leader and 5/0 gamakastu circle hook.
Conditions: A bit windy offshore but OK


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Name/Username: Adrian/ GuardianzACT 
Date of Capture: 11/2 
Location: Lake Ginninderra, ACT
Type/Size:None, Participation points only. 
Tackle: 8lb eggbeter outfit, 20lb baitcaster, Spinners, Small Red diving Lure
Conditions: Light winds, (Chop to 30 Cms), Over cast, and Cool.

Hey, I did not want to post this after Spooled1 efforts. Hell thats some fish.
I just wanted to get on the Water for my Birtday.... Maiden Voyage and all.

Adrian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Well after Saturday's run I thought I would just be posting for participation brownies.

Sunday.....
Name/UserName of Angler: Ash/Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 11/2/07
Location: Currumbin Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Mangrove Jack 38cm
Tackle Use: Duel Alie Diet minnow, floating, 90mm. 20lb line, 2x12lb Vanish leader.
Conditions: Sunny, warm (water about 29 in hull transducer), light breeze.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

davey G - participation points only..

fished at Sydney FAD and in middle harbour on thursday 8th feb for zippo from the yak! bloody good fun though!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Fishing Man

Participation points for Sunday at Currumbin Creek


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

*Name/UserName *Water_bay (Aaron)

*Date of Fishing Trip *04.02.2007

*Location *Barker Inlet, Pt Adelaide

*Conditions *Absolutely bloody perfect!

*Tale of Woe* Perfect day, except only one 27cm bream, and i had to go to work which really pissed me off! wanted to crack my PB, but only ended up cracking a few cans later. oh well!

YAY. I PARTICIPATED. AND FAILED. just like real life!!! :lol: :roll: :shock:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Name: Fisher and Scupper 
Date: 9-12 Feb 
Location : River Murray, between Kingston and Waikerie 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : small carp, callop and silver perch

Participation points only. No fish to brag about - no measurements taken. Pics to appear later under report section.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cid
Date of Capture: 10/2/07 
Location: Nepean River (Penrith) 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Aussie Bass 31cm & 34cm
Tackle Use: East Coast RackRat (Black/purple), 4lb Fireline, 12lb leader
Conditions: Overcast, early morning (6am to 9am)


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Name/UserName: Yak'n'Dive/Mark
Date of Capture: 11/2/2007
Location: Balmoral/Middle Head
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Salmon 68cm (PB) Bonito 51(PB)
Tackle Used: 4 pound line. Reel went u/s during catch. Small bream lure- name?
Conditions (optional): See http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5933


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Another GREAT turnout for the AKFF monthly fishing comp. WELL DONE to everyone who entered!!

Theres some great fish getting caught all around the country this month Ã¢â‚¬â€œ good to see that the warmer water is starting to bring the fish on the chew.

OK Ã¢â‚¬â€œ results this month.

100 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Spooled1 with his mega Kingfish. That is a cracking fish and absolutely sensational work out of yak! Well done.
90 points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Funda and his 75cm Murray Cod Ã¢â‚¬â€œ the cod whisperer strikes again!
80 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ PaulB and his PB 75cm Flathead Ã¢â‚¬â€œ well done Paul
70 points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ A newcomer to the site, Yak n Dive with a PB salmon at 68cm Ã¢â‚¬â€œ caught on a reel that broke during the fight. Great stuff and welcome to AKFF!
60 points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ SBD with a nice kingfish of 65cm
50 points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Yak n Dive (again!!) with a hard fighting Sydney Harbour Bonito of 51cm - not bad for his first time out in the yak!

30 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Those who submitted photos of legal fish include Victor Victor, Aleg75, Paffoh, Fisher, Scupper, Peril, FishinDan, Jeffo, RedPhoenix, Squidder, JimmyYak, Caught2, PoddyMullet, Polylureosis, Flump and Cid.

15 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Those who participated but didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t catch legal fish (or didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t include photos) include Mojofunk, NoBoat, FishinMik, Gatesy, TryHard, Dodge, Daveyak, GuardianZACT, Kraley, Davey G, FishingMan and Waterbaby.

State V State

6 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ NSW (13 participants)
5 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ ACT (9 participants)
4 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ QLD (5 participants)
3 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ SA (3 participants)
2 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ VIC and WA (1 participant each)

Also, can NoBoat please update his signature Ã¢â‚¬â€œ I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know where you are fromÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ ta.

LURE WINNERSÃ¢â‚¬Â¦

As mentioned, this is the first month where we have a selection of lures kindly donated by http://www.jaysealures.com.au . Everyone who entered the fishing competition goes in the draw to win one of 4 lures each month. This months lucky winners are:-

FishinDan
Dodge
Daveyak
Yak n Dive

Congrats and could these 4 members please pm me their address and IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll send out your lure!

Updated individual 'progressive pointscore' is below

120 points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Funda, PoddyMullet, YaknDive
100 points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ RedPhoenix, Spooled1, SpottyMac
95 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ PaulB
80 Points- Haulem
75 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ SBD
60 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Aleg75, Bassman, CID, Fisher, Jeffo, Paffoh, Polylureosis, Squidder
50 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ AndyBear
45 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Davey G, FishinMik, Flump, Kraley, NoBoat, Peril, Scupper,
30 Points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Buff, Caught2, FishinDan, FishingMan, JimmyYak, VictorVictor, WayneD
15 points Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Andrew, DaveYak, Deano, Dodge, Duncan, Gatesy, GuardianACT, Hagar, HardYakka, JustCruisin, MojoFunk, Phantom, TryHard, Tuco, WaterBaby, Yakatak

State V State Progressive Pointscore

NSW 12
Qld / ACT 9
SA 7
Vic 3
WA 2

Till next month, good yakking and fishing everyone!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congratulations to those who weighed fish some good results at the top of the heap this month.

Have never won a prize for no fish before :lol: but thanks to Craig at Jaysea Lures for your donation mate much appreciated

Daveyak, did you notice the swings came out of the hat 50% of the draws...good little boats mate, they produce one way or other :wink:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Out of the blue! Many thanks to Craig at Jaysea Lures for your donation. Have never been a winner in any comp before! Thanks again and congrats to all. Looking fwd to the 23rd.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW! Scored my first of 2 new species, and managed to score a lure as well! :shock:

Thanks to all involved, and especially Jaysea!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work guys,

Hey Davey, dont forget to update the Hall of fame for Redfin :

Victor - 43cm, Paffoh - 41cm, Squidder - 41cm ( All images taken with measuring device ).

Seriously shat all over the previous records from last months comp... I can feel a 50cm + Beasty appearing next month!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The comp is firing!! I didn't think I'd see a fish knock off Funda's cod, but 16 kilo's of kingfish......that's a biggun...well done spooled. Hooray for NSW, the yak fishing premier state. Thanks also to jaysea lures for the support and well done lure winners (in a Swing here Dodge so standing a good chance :wink: ). DaveyG, ya may want to apply a final Feb NSW twist of the knife to the Vics and discount me 15 points (no photo from me this month mate, report only). Bloody good fish and member particiaption about for Feb...great reading


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeeeee Ha NSW!!!!

Sorry Funda, You were so dang close. I hear next month the cod up your way are truck size and on the bite.

March will be an interesting month: Cracker Cod and Reds everywhere fresh, Elbow slapping KGW in SA and Vic. Every conceivable pelagic in WA, NSW and QLD. Supersized sharks in tassie.

March will be a testing time and the judges will need to do the maths to find a winner.

Good onya's and thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Dont be sorry mate you deserve the win even if it's harder to catch decent cod than kings :lol:  :lol:

But now I know I can enter 2 fish you're all in trouble :wink:

Yeah I always look forward to march/april for catching cod, the bigger ones seem to get more active as it starts to cool off.

Congrats on the kingy dude, awesome fish 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats to all, and to Dan and Allan for some special fish


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Kim,

I'm positive a couple of ACT fishers didnt log their participation entries into the comp, for whatever reasons I dont know tho.

C'mon canberrans we can give this comp a real good crack if all enter, if not for yourself do it for your state/territory.

Theres a strong ACT membership growing here at AKFF, it wont be long till the tables turn.

8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZgTqeQAAC7fgAASUOOQAgADHIo///+gMAC7bQ1U/KmDTaiZoNCNGANNQiaE9TQ0aaA0AAADQTSTaaR6mhhGTQ0MjDBDk6cnEPX3JD/44KbGa6KO2CMIVLB3dWCxl0rfezSVUw5pRMTVvpCPBS1EA2rQN5wgAkoC5DN2By6sHbQrwNYVwy3rsoSgDz1gcxqPFJygyHF5td4pjEqO8+mKSavITAG4KECGw8Fcz4kvESXHSAuiiWyzDWzvp/HTRYDQFXC4qiCB4e1V8c8gX/F3JFOFCQmBOp5A


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I'll be.....

My stickers arrived in the mail today and then I see I've won a lure - without even getting a decent fish in the comp, top stuff!

Yeah Richo, us old Swing-ers did OK.

Gee there were some amazing fish caught in this comp and by plenty of members, it just gets better and better. Congrats to those who did well. Gives us also-rans something to aim for.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

That's it then :evil: My personal aim for March is to get WA off the bottom of the table at least :roll: No more messing around eh my fellow Sandgropers - this is war and we take no prisoners :twisted: :twisted: We can do it - just like the mighty Eagles did last September :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The attack starts this weekend and will hopefully rise to a crescendo next weekend with some astounding captures   :twisted:


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

caught2 said:


> Don't know how to do quotes automatically but
> NSW 12
> Qld / ACT 9
> SA 7
> ...


Not to bad cosidering ACT does not have a coast line?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTQdD0oAACZfgAASUCWAGrwxFIo/7/8gMAC6sGqaAAMmgNGgNBkA1TyMpkj9QyJoDQABkGqntPVGmU8pkaAM0jNQPSaKAPJYfVG+WsIEJ8/ROPi8nQKKLcUzudB0mDp76tf2UxjKvBwRpIS2MUIzBNJYn4BwXlwLZUd1Va4w6BCyYYkRRZIZpUkWKEJ5rFL7pnaG6oQItlR6c1lteKqd1F9emGCalMkR+bKcnviHQIDClxTbRc+FsWrpnlaIizrlMMhrIyapwNUZaZpK9HUIZEVFSZi6KwBA7P4u5IpwoSBoOh6U


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

And seeing everyone wants to move here just divide ours up evenly across the country. :lol:


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Davey,

Just received my lure!! 

Thanks to Craig at Jaysea Lures for supporting the comp!


----------

